# best filter?



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys I was just wondering for my 55 gallon tank what the best filter would be? I am thinking a canister filter but just wondering what you all think


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think there is a 'best' filter. Also, the stocking level, eventual fish size, how actively you keep up with water changes, filter maintenance, substrate vacuuming, etc. all add up to whether your choice of filtration is adequate.

Is there a particular brand and model of filter you are considering purchasing?


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

A sump is always the best option IMO. If not an option for you, a canister would work.The brand and model would vary quite a bit depending on your stocking plans. You could go for an fx5 if going with mbuna, or tropheus. Or, a 2217 would likely suffice if you're keeping smaller tetras and dwarf cichlids.

In even a heavily stocked tank, as long as there are good, regular, weekly water changes I would go with 2 air powered HydroV sponge filters and an AC110 with 2 foam inserts.


----------



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a fluval 406 :$


----------



## AJJCneedsHELP (Aug 6, 2013)

will this be ok? I will be doing water changes and can you still vacuum if you have coral sand in the bottom?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Fluval 406 is rated by the mfg for up to a 100G aquarium but that doesn't necessarily mean it is sufficient for your particular aquarium.

What species of fish are you keeping, how many fish and what size are they?

Yes you can still vacuum the coral sand in the tank but it make take a bit of practice to avoid sucking up the sand during the process.


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

I ran 2x Fluval 405s on my heavy stocked 60g and that seemed to do a great job. I had gravel rather than sand though and had to vacuum that at least once a month. If you have sand you might want to get a power head or a fliter with more gph to stir the junk off the bottom and into the filter intakes.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have 2 eheims for my 90 gallon. 1) Eheim Pro 3-2075 Ultra G160, and 2) Eheim Pro 2 2026. Both are super quiet and performance is unbelievable. Never hurts to over filter your tank especially if you overstock. In my 90 I have about 23 residents. Both filters are on the pricey side but by not having to buy media for them is well worth it.


----------



## ilm121209 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a fluval 405 and an emperor 400 on a 55. Works great. The HOB filters May be a little noisy but they really do a great job on mechanical filtration.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

1 Fluval 406 is fine for a 55g tank. I ran a single one on my 55g for years without a problem.


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

Sump would be overkill. I abhor canisters, so inconvenient, time-consuming and disgusting to clean (I had a FX5). They would do great if you didn't have the same issues with them as I do.

I'd choose a HOB, an Aquaclear 110 or dual 50's and a Koralia for more flow/circulation. I clean mine out every 2-4 weeks and it only takes 5-15min. depending if I'm just rinsing the foam or bringing the whole unit to the sink and giving it a thorough cleaning. A canister would take me 30min-1hr., sometimes longer if I had to try and cut the oddly, not quite circular filter pads for the 3 trays (I always cut my own media from large sheets of foam I have). Canisters are good, I'm just not a fan of them.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I abandoned use of HOBs on my 150 gallon because sand kept getting into the impeller housing. It seemed like my Uaru and Geos were purposely spitting sand into the intake tube. I'm an Eheim user with a 2080 and 2028 on my 150 and a 2028 on my 90.

Canisters can be more of a pain to clean, but they can usually run longer between cleanings. I usually clean them every quarter.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I like my Emperor 400 HOB. It is loud though, but I happen to like the sound of the running water, so it doesn't bother me. I hear others complain about the noise though.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

just putting a sponge onto the cannister intake and not using filter wool will reduce the cleaning by a huge amount. i remember cracking open my eheim after about 6 months and it was still clean inside.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The best filter, is the one you are likely to maintain. Something like an AC 110 which doesn't even have to be turned off to clean and can be done every water change would be my choice.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

BillD said:


> The best filter, is the one you are likely to maintain. Something like an AC 110 which doesn't even have to be turned off to clean and can be done every water change would be my choice.


best answer yet


----------

